# Falling foul of EU sponsorship "law"



## Hooked (7/7/19)

*Big Tobacco EU Sponsorship Deal Investigated
https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/vape-news-san-fran-vape-ban-fight-back-begins-hoodies-now-classed-as-tobacco-products-more/
*
"Authorities in Belgium are looking into whether British American Tobacco has fallen foul of strict EU laws on sponsorship and advertising.

And the same investigators are also looking at if the EU Parliament has also broken the ‘law’ after it was found an event held there was sponsored by Japan Tobacco International!

Things that make you chuckle lol."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (7/7/19)

Falling foul of your own law is no chicken dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/19)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (7/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 171509



Monkey say, monkey do! @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

